# looking for ideas to build a car bumper prop?



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I've seen this done many places and have even been scared out of my pants at some Pro haunts lol lol got me!!!but I would love to bring this into my home haunt...my theme for my haunt is an old run down prison and I thouhgt I could build a cop car/patty wagon...But I don't know where to start!! I do know i want it to be actor controled and it can be large but I would like to be able to break it down for storage...also I don't want it to be just flood lights in a wall I want it to look like a car is going to hit U  any help or ideas wil sure be welcomed would love to see if some one out here has done this prop?


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

headlights,bumper,fenders,grill,hood,the horn, have lights and horn come on at same time ....i wouldn't worry about windshield.....,setup up on blocks,get some old tires set in fenders for effect ......and the fuse block and wiring harness for the headlights.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

nice but I want it to move!!!


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

ok but when you say move how do you want it to move exactly by engine back and forth? linear actuator? on a track like a train ? make it jump with hydros or with airbags like corner to corner back and forth?


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

NT, assuming you need to keep this lightweight to move it easier, you might think about using monster mud over a skeleton of the 1/4" wire mesh. I used that to make my cannon (see website) and wasn't sure it would even work, but found out you can sand monster mud down to an almost metal-smooth finish! If you want to go that route, let me know and I'll give more of a how-to.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

what a great Idea!!!!! never thought of it but I never used monster mud I have been wanting to try it but haven't got a round to it yet....I just think those cannon's are freaking cool looking! almost looks like u went grave diving lol good job!!! and ya any help with this would help alot I do have 1 question dose monster mud have much smell?


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

its latex paint and joint compound ....joint compound is not exactly smelly.....but you know paint can get smelly.....Wondering if your gonna do this in closed in area? I have heard stories of flash fires from paint fumes.....Just a thought keep windows open.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I remember someone doing a fron end of a car on a garage dooe opener, then the lights came on and hoen ble...was pretty neat.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

i was at a place that they had the front of a car come at you really fast then hit a fence you're too scared to notice beforehand.....pretty cool, actually pretty amazing if you have the knowledge to make that


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

NT - The only smell you should experience is the paint you paint it with (normally latex house paint). I should probably send you the how-to off list since it will be pretty lengthy. I've found that when a post goes on and on here, the system sort of "boots" you off and the post gets lost. Just need a good email addy for you.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

thankz Dread for all the info my email is [email protected] could send me anything there i don't have a web space yet but am working on that only have myspace and that kind of crappy but all my work from the past yera is on there and thankz a head of time for the help I'm thinking of of building a patty wagon and any Ideas will hep I thought a shoopping cart might make a good baseto start with I have also decided that this dose not have to be broking down!!!!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

NT - just to let you know I haven't forgotten. I'm a little tied up with some work stuff right now, but soon as I can sit down un-interrupted, I'll zap some instructions off to you. It definitely won't be any longer than the next couple of days. Talk to you soon.....


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

right on!!!!and Thankz Dread...........


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

NT - Just wondering if you ever got the how to at your hotmail address??


----------

